# Giving some serious thought to switching from double bass to cello.



## RonP

My main reason for taking up double bass was that I played electric bass for almost 15 years and since the two are tuned alike, I figured that I wouldn't be so lost. I understood that the two techniques are worlds apart, but I figured I'd pick up on that, too with enough practice. The original idea was to play jazz because I thought I was too old to learn classical. The problem there is that my heart regally isn't into jazz as much as it is classical. i eventually bit the bullet and decided to learn classical double bass anyway.

I bought a cello last summer to noodle on and my progress has been intermittent since I've put so much effort into the bass. I started picking up the cello again this week and you know what - I really like the compactness and the tones of it. I've been studying for a year on bass and while I've been making progress, I sometimes end up feeling envious of the cello section when I watch a symphony.

I'm giving serious thought to making a switch and see how it goes for a while. I can't afford to take lessons on both instruments, so I'll probably wrap up my current bass lessons and then start cello lessons in April.

Face it, double basses are thunderous-sounding, but seem to have a very limited role in the orchestra. Cellos had a wider repertoire and use. That appeals to me.


----------



## ptr

RonP said:


> Face it, double basses are thunderous-sounding, but seem to have a very limited role in the orchestra. Cellos had a wider repertoire and use. That appeals to me.


I think you are wrong about the DB, along with the Tuba and Bassoon it is the most important instrument of the orchestra, really it is the backbone of any ensemble! 
That said Cello's are beautiful as well! And FWIW, anything You can think of playing on a Cello can easily be transposed for a BD!

/ptr


----------



## Sonata

Good luck on the switch!


----------



## kv466

Why switch when you can simply, add?


----------



## RonP

kv466 said:


> Why switch when you can simply, add?


Because there are many days when I feel like I'm fighting the DB. I've been taking lessons and have seen improvement in my technique, but the cello feels a bit more 'effortless" after playing double bass. Plus, I don't have the time, money or talent to pursue both.


----------



## kv466

I feel you. Well, doing what feels right is always good when approaching an instrument. Good luck!


----------



## Zanralotta

Well, if you like the cello better than the bd, go for it!

However, speaking from experience, if your goal is to play in an orchestra, DB is the way to go. There are few excellent BD players, but cellists are like sand on a beach.
Also, depending on what kind of music your orchestra plays, BD is by no means less demandin than the cello.

There is, of course, more solo literature on cello than there is for bass, but that won't get you far if your goal is to play in an orchestra.
(And I play the viola, I know what I talk about!)

I think the question you should ask yourself is,
A) Are you contend with playing for yourself alone? Then switch to cello (I don't know how old you are, but I'd guess that if you are older than 16, your chance to successfully compete for an orchestra seat for a reasonably good layman orchestra is pretty much zero).
B) Do you want to play with an orchstra? Then DB is the instrument that provides you with the most opportunities.

(I'm not sure if this is true for USian laymen orchestras, but that's the unshakable truth for my country's music scene...)


----------



## RonP

I'm 52 and there are still spots available in some community orchestras around here. And you are correct that bassists are harder to find than cellists. I'm thinking this through some more and wondering if there is a way to do both after all.


----------



## RonP

I gave it some more tought during the week and i guess I really didn;t notice the progress I've made on DB until someone pointed out how improved my bowing technique was. I've decided to not "change horses in mid-stream" and stick with bass as my primary isntrument. I'll still sneak in some cello work as time permits.


----------



## RonP

Change one - cancelled my bass lessons and am going to try cello lessons for a while to see how much I really like the instrument. I had a bass lesson Monday night and for all the practicing I did, I felt like I had never touched a bass prior to my lesson.

I found a series of Youtube videos called "Cello Chat" that explain the fundamentals. I'll start lessons after my April 6th recital since I've already put in the time on DB for that. I won't totally abandon DB for now.


----------



## Jaws

RonP said:


> I'm 52 and there are still spots available in some community orchestras around here. And you are correct that bassists are harder to find than cellists. I'm thinking this through some more and wondering if there is a way to do both after all.


Just to put a spanner in your works, round here in London UK if you play double bass you are going to be asked to play in lots of other orchestra's concerts so you get a lot of different repertoire. No orchestra has enough double bass players and some don't have any so always have to get extra players for concerts. These same orchestras always have enough cello players so cellists don't get to play in other concerts.


----------



## RonP

I totally understand what you're saying, Jaws, but in the end, I have to be more concerned about what instruments appeals to me. I'l let the other issues sort themselves out.


----------



## RonP

It appears that the double bass won't release me from its grasp just yet. I spent a good part of the weekend working with it since I have a recital this upcoming weekend and I'm enjoying it again. I managed to get some time in on the cello as well and guess what - I like it, too. Each one has its own appealing voice and it's become tough to really pick one over another.

The real issue seems to be that patience isn't one of my better virtues. I e-mailed my bass instructor regarding dropping bass lessons and he commented that he thought I was making decent progress for someone who had limited time to practice compared to his college students. That comment made me reflect on the reality that I'm not going to get anywhere fast and I will have to accept that many days I'll sound like I'm strangling a cow until I achieve my goal.

However, I've already signed up for cello lessons and so I feel as though I should follow through with that. I think what's going to happen is that I'll find a way to work both into my schedule and play DB in the orchestras and cello for personal enjoyment. After all, there are lots of opportunities to play both around the Washington, DC area.


----------



## jericollins

i know it's awfully late to reply , but wanted to share that i have a very similar experience with cello/viola. went back and forth for months! i would have come to the same conclusion; mostly one and occasionally the other, but "fat" fingers and mobility issues make the viola extremely difficult so i am playing the cello only. best of luck.
jeri


----------

